# Edge and wi-fi



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

Does Edge supposed to connect or reconnect after wi-fi router is recycled or goes offline and comes back online?
Same. Does it suppose reconnect to wi-fi after it wakes up from standby/sleep mode?

It seems I have to manually reconnect all the time.


----------



## rodlebod (Jan 21, 2006)

This is a problem that TiVo will not admit to. See if your router supports MOCA and use it instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

rodlebod said:


> This is a problem that TiVo will not admit to. See if your router supports MOCA and use it instead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I will check it out. Did you need to use MOCA and did it work for you to have it auto log on?


----------

